# Have Mercy! HJT log included



## Zingy1 (Sep 30, 2005)

I came in a couple of days ago asking for help with a slow browser, didn't get a response, so I searched the site some more and applied a variety of suggestions. (Heh. Amazed this baby's still ticking.) Anyway, I ran every sort of spyware cleaner I came across, installed some, removed some, etc., etc. I'm guessing it was the EasyCleaner that really did a number, and I can't just do a system restore now. Bottomline, I'm relatively clean now (I think) BUT I can't play my Daily Mah Jong off Shockwave's site, and it's killin' me. I've adjusted all the settings I can find to allow for cookies. Can someone please look at this, and tell me what my problem is?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:41:57 PM, on 8/31/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\TPSrv.exe
c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PNMSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\psimsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\apvxdwin.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\SRVLOAD.EXE
c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\WebProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIAEA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.2\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.2\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\Upgrader.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.suddenlink.net/NGWhiteLabel/Sites/SUDN/login.aspx
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] d:\i386\apps\app01317\setup\pcontrol\app\urllstck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4200 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIAEA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4200 Series" /M "Stylus CX4200" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.2\program\quickstart.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.cox.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://webmail.central.cox.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.windowsupdate.com
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://support.cox.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {10ABC6DB-E091-4EAE-98DD-21B5A2460714} (DetInstaller Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.es/avchecker/controles/AvDetInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1136833064945
O16 - DPF: {7D731A83-6C80-4EA4-9646-5E06A0513274} (Sandlot Loader Control) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/barnyardinvasion/sis/slgwebinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/luxor/sis/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u2-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCBC9371-595D-11D4-A96D-00105A1CEF6C} (View22RTE Class) - http://hgtv1.view22.com/view22/app/view22rte.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/bejeweled2/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avldr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avldr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Antispam Engine (pmshellsrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Network Manager (PNMSRV) - Panda Software International - c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PNMSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\psimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda TPSrv (TPSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\TPSrv.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

ewido version 4 is now obsolete. If you purchased Ewido, you can get a free upgrade to AVG Antispyware version 7.5. Otherwise, un-install vers 4 and download the trial version 7.5


----------

